# Why Do People Post Stuff Like This?



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I sometimes run across some truly bizarre videos on YouTube sometimes





Where do they get these scientists from?


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Oh another graduate fresh out of Crazy State University


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Pete The Lich

The question is if this guy really worked for the USAF, is he posting misinformation for some reason?


Remember read my sig


----------



## DeaneRenata (Dec 6, 2012)

Why do people get on our property? You know my dad had to build a fence around our house just to get them to all leave us alone and go away. >=(


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

@RobynC, whats the problem? Telsa had some crazy ideas and look how well that turned out.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@_Epherion_

I'm not sure I understand you? Do you think it's workable or craziness?


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

RobynC said:


> Where do they get these scientists from?


The 80's


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

RobynC said:


> @_Epherion_
> 
> I'm not sure I understand you? Do you think it's workable or craziness?


Yes as in it works, should ask Michio Kaku, there was a physicist not too long ago that used a cylindrical laser matrix to bend space and he was successfully able to shoot a particle back like 5 minutes. What he discusses seems plausible. TT is not my strong suit.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Epherion

A physicist shot a particle back in time 5 minutes? When was this?


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

RobynC said:


> @_Epherion_
> 
> A physicist shot a particle back in time 5 minutes? When was this?


Got me, i saw a Science channel mention of him for Time Travel and such, i'll see if i can get it on the youtube.
Out of curiosity what are you going to do if you went back?

Found him:

Ronald Mallett


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm calling it:
Dr.David Lewis Anderson- ENTJ

I found a really weird video site from old vhs's from 1979-2009. WARNING extremely weird. 
Edmedia.tv : Doll Face


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@_Epherion_

Hey, I vaguely remembered this guy...

I have some questions


I thought mass distorted the fabric of space, not energy beams
Weren't there limits as to how the system that Dr. Mallet created worked (like you couldn't send a message back before the time machine was turned on?

Dr. David Anderson however stated different rules applied -- the question is if our government had this ability, how would they have not dominated everything? I mean occasionally they get caught by surprised -- if they had something like this you'd figure they'd never get caught off guard...

@_WindowLicker_

Why would you say he was ENTJ without any knowledge on him other than what he says? Sure he could be, but he could be INTJ, INTP or ENTP


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

RobynC said:


> @_Epherion_
> Hey, I vaguely remembered this guy...
> I have some questions: I thought mass distorted the fabric of space, not energy beams


Dont know



> Weren't there limits as to how the system that Dr. Mallet created worked (like you couldn't send a message back before the time machine was turned on?


Yes, he mentions that in one of the two videos. 



> Dr. David Anderson however stated different rules applied -- the question is if our government had this ability, how would they have not dominated everything? I mean occasionally they get caught by surprised -- if they had something like this you'd figure they'd never get caught off guard...


Implying the US government is the only ones with time travel abilities.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Epherion



> Dont know


Yeah, it doesn't make any sense to me either



> Yes, he mentions that in one of the two videos.


What were those limitations?



> Implying the US government is the only ones with time travel abilities.



But then no country would get caught off guard by any act of violence or any criminal act even -- unless there are some serious limtations in travelling throguh time.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Epherion



> Dont know


Yeah, it doesn't make any sense to me either



> Yes, he mentions that in one of the two videos.


What were those limitations?



> Implying the US government is the only ones with time travel abilities.




There was a guy named Andrew D. Basiago who also worked for the government talked about stuff like this and said we had the capability in the late 1960's and 1970's and won the Cold War with it.

If either this or the other statement were correct, either the US, or no country would get caught off guard by any act of violence or any criminal act even. Unless there were serious limitations on time-travel.

The things I don't get is -- if you altered the timeline wouldn't you defeat the reason you'd be motivated to go back and affect the change; thus nullifying the change itself.?


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

@RobynC It is just the way he talks, like how he ends his sentences. He gets to the point when explaining things and once they explained it they're like done explaining it, but in a certain way. Its a snap judgement on my part, but I'm fairly confident that I know an ENTj when I hear them explain things.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@_WindowLicker_



> It is just the way he talks, like how he ends his sentences. He gets to the point when explaining things and once they explained it they're like done explaining it, but in a certain way.


I know an INTP (who could pass for an ENTP) who can explain things concisely like this, I'm either ENTJ or INTJ (ambiversion is a weird animal) and I always try and distill it or "break it down".


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

RobynC said:


> What were those limitations?


It can only send back messages when it was turned on.



> But then no country would get caught off guard by any act of violence or any criminal act even -- unless there are some serious limtations in travelling throguh time.


for all you know we could have a secret time police enforcement agency that does battle with other nations through out the past.
Secondly get firefox is has spell check, and neat add ons to keep you anon on the net, like Tor.




> I'm either ENTJ or INTJ (ambiversion is a weird animal) and I always try and distill it or "break it down".


You are an INTJ dear, all your posts lack the attitude most other ENTJs have. Your tone reads very calm.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@_Epherion_



> It can only send back messages when it was turned on.


Well that makes sense -- it would be weird if it could send back messages when it was off! Regardless, could it send back messages prior to the first date it was turned on?



> for all you know we could have a secret time police enforcement agency that does battle with other nations through out the past.


Unlikely as the technology was said to be pretty U.S. specific as guys like Andrew D. Basiago said they had it in the 1960's 1970's timeframe and they used it to help defeat the Soviets.


If that's so why did we lose Vietnam?
Why did Nixon get caught spying on political opposition?
Why were various acts of political conduct exposed by whistleblowers?

Hypothetically if this was international in scope that would explain things -- but still, the elitists who are international in scope would have inevitably have used it by now to do any of the following


Get rid of people who exposed stuff about their plans before they exposed them (especially after the 1960's): And yet more and more comes out
Designed the internet in a far more tightly regulated fashion
Take over the world and impose totalitarian rule with 100% chance of success
See what I mean? Unless there were some limitations on time travel.



> You are an INTJ dear, all your posts lack the attitude most other ENTJs have.



I wouldn't be surprised if that's true, though I've generally been pretty hyperactive. Is that common among INTJ's?



> Your tone reads very calm.




I come off as hyperactive in person, I talk kind of quickly. Admittedly, I don't sound the most emotional, though I can sound that way when necessary.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

MyName said:


> The 80's


That's what I thought, too, until he said "... right now in 2010." That's the only part of this that surprised me. I was sure this was from the late '80's to early '90's from the general appearance and the opening graphics.


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

RobynC said:


> @_Epherion_
> 
> 
> Well that makes sense -- it would be weird if it could send back messages when it was off! Regardless, could it send back messages prior to the first date it was turned on?


No, but i think if you made enough of them you could activate them in sequential annual order. So in a sense you could use each one as a relay to a particular year.



> Unlikely as the technology was said to be pretty U.S. specific as guys like Andrew D. Basiago said they had it in the 1960's 1970's timeframe and they used it to help defeat the Soviets.
> 
> 
> If that's so why did we lose Vietnam?
> ...


We did not lose Vietnam, we won, only public opinion skewed against us and we pulled out.
Nixon was exposed by a Time LEO.
Because those whistleblowers were Time LEOS as well. They went back to fix it because if they did not the future would be shit.



> Hypothetically if this was international in scope that would explain things -- but still, the elitists who are international in scope would have inevitably have used it by now to do any of the following
> 
> 
> Get rid of people who exposed stuff about their plans before they exposed them (especially after the 1960's): And yet more and more comes out
> ...


Or they let people stick around spouting their ideas, but because the idea of wold domination and enslavement is so absurd in many peoples mind they would not believe them. So like reverse disinfo.




> I wouldn't be surprised if that's true, though I've generally been pretty hyperactive. Is that common among INTJ's?


In what manner?
[/COLOR]



> I come off as hyperactive in person, I talk kind of quickly. Admittedly, I don't sound the most emotional, though I can sound that way when necessary.


Send me a vocaroo message about a favorite topic of yours, and we'll see from there.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

Anderson in his video said they get a large energy supply from uncurling the space in the earth's spin (or something like that). However, won't travelling back in time curl this energy supply back up and thus break the 1st law of thermodynamics? Or is it not actually "going back in time" but merely changing some aspects of the world while still following the 1st and 2nd laws of thermodynamics? (that would probably explain all the increased chaos such as "DNA modification" that they reported).


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Epherion



> No, but i think if you made enough of them you could activate them in sequential annual order. So in a sense you could use each one as a relay to a particular year.


But weren't you limited to the date the first one was activated? If the first was activated in 1969 let's say -- you couldn't alter anything prior to 1969.



> We did not lose Vietnam, we won


By who's measure? North Vietnam took over South Vietnam. That meant North Vietnam won.



> Nixon was exposed by a Time LEO.


What? You're basing a very major speculation on top of another...



> Or they let people stick around spouting their ideas


But they would have never risked this level of exposure -- exposure is bad for them



> In what manner?


Fast talking, I tend to have trouble sitting still, and so on


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

RobynC said:


> But weren't you limited to the date the first one was activated? If the first was activated in 1969 let's say -- you couldn't alter anything prior to 1969.


Yes, for the TTM that was activated them. Say i activate a TTM at January 6th 1969, then i make 20 more, all activated randomly throughout the years. We now have a realy station. The furthest we can go back it 1969, but we can also go to all other time periods after 1969 provided there is TTM there.




> By who's measure? North Vietnam took over South Vietnam. That meant North Vietnam won.


We crub stompted them during the Tet offensive. 



> What? You're basing a very major speculation on top of another...


You cant disprove it? We have SOP for UFO crashes and first contact, its not surprising if we have say an agency for TT.



> But they would have never risked this level of exposure -- exposure is bad for them


No its not, its psych warfare at is finest.




> Fast talking, I tend to have trouble sitting still, and so on


Thats sounds like ENTP behavior or adult ADD/ADHD, both of which are lies.








As per PM.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@_Epherion_



> Say i activate a TTM at January 6th 1969, then i make 20 more, all activated randomly throughout the years.


So I create one in 1989, send the message to another created in 1978, then send that to one created in 1973, then to one in 1972, then back to the one in 1/6/69?



> We crub stompted them during the Tet offensive.


Read what I wrote before...



> We have SOP for UFO crashes and first contact


Huh?



> its not surprising if we have say an agency for TT.


But is it a US agency or a global agency?



> No its not, its psych warfare at is finest.


How so? Being undetected is better than having to employ all sorts of psych warfare -- imagine if you were completely undetected. Think of all the shit you could do.

*shudders*



> Thats sounds like ENTP behavior or adult ADD/ADHD, both of which are lies.


What's a lie? You presume to know me -- I can tell you from my own personal experience that I prefer to walk or pace around rather than sitting still. I *CAN* sit still -- I don't like it.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Epherion

Uh regarding that graphic... do you have a URL you can post it on... then give me the URL to access it?


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

RobynC said:


> @_Epherion_
> 
> 
> So I create one in 1989, send the message to another created in 1978, then send that to one created in 1973, then to one in 1972, then back to the one in 1/6/69?


No, okay, maybe relay was a bad word. More like mailboxes. Take for example you are in 2989, and only 20 TTMs were made randomly through the years. You have a choice where you want to send it from the active TTMs.




> Read what I wrote before...


I have, the Tet offensive basically destroyed the NVA.



> Huh?


SOP, standard operating procedure. Some firefighters, LEOs have a plan should they come across one.



> But is it a US agency or a global agency?


Most likely global, but under US command like NATO.



> How so? Being undetected is better than having to employ all sorts of psych warfare -- imagine if you were completely undetected. Think of all the shit you could do.
> 
> *shudders*


You can never be all stealth. Someone will always be searching. So, you make your self available than reduce your self to ridicule, so much that the idea can never be full accepted, and the people attempting to uncover you wont be believed. 




> What's a lie?


ADD/ADHD, IMO.



> You presume to know me -- I can tell you from my own personal experience that I prefer to walk or pace around rather than sitting still. I *CAN* sit still -- I don't like it.


Just from our conversations. Have you been screened for ADD/ADHD.




> Uh regarding that graphic... do you have a URL you can post it on... then give me the URL to access it?


Dont thinks so. Right click save as man. It will save full resolution. EDIT: nvm, how to do what you told me to do?


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@_Epherion_



> No, okay, maybe relay was a bad word. More like mailboxes. Take for example you are in 2989, and only 20 TTMs were made randomly through the years. You have a choice where you want to send it from the active TTMs.


I understand



> I have, the Tet offensive basically destroyed the NVA.


And what happened in the end... 58,000 Americans died, and the North overran the south and we left. The North beat the South and we left -- that means we lost.



> SOP, standard operating procedure.


I know what SOP meant -- I meant the alien part...



> Some firefighters, LEOs have a plan should they come across one.


I think the alien thing is disinformation -- Von Braun said in 1976 that the elite would use a fake alien invasion to "unite the world". They'd first go after terrorists, and when that stopped working, they'd go for a fake alien invasion. 



> You can never be all stealth. Someone will always be searching. So, you make your self available than reduce your self to ridicule, so much that the idea can never be full accepted, and the people attempting to uncover you wont be believed.


The amount of exposure they've been subjected to is too massive for that to work -- lots of people actually are starting to believe the fact the influence bankers, international business and so forth have on policy. It's not as fringe as you'd think.

So that being said they would have been able to stop it from reaching this level of popularity



> EDIT: nvm, how to do what you told me to do?



There's a site like http://www.photobucket.com or .net or something. You can upload photos there for free


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

RobynC said:


> @_Epherion_
> And what happened in the end... 58,000 Americans died, and the North overran the south and we left. The North beat the South and we left -- that means we lost.


False, we were providing them logistics. The SVA lost, not America, we did our part. The war was lost due to SVA incompetence. 




> I think the alien thing is disinformation -- Von Braun said in 1976 that the elite would use a fake alien invasion to "unite the world". They'd first go after terrorists, and when that stopped working, they'd go for a fake alien invasion.


I call BS on von Braun, him and Oberth both claimed alien intervention during their days as Nazi rocket scientist. Neither went into full detail and spoke almost cryptically regarding UFOs and the likes.




> The amount of exposure they've been subjected to is too massive for that to work -- lots of people actually are starting to believe the fact the influence bankers, international business and so forth have on policy. It's not as fringe as you'd think.


I already knew that, guess who caused WWI?



> So that being said they would have been able to stop it from reaching this level of popularity


No, not really, you can always play the innocent card and justify it by claiming bankers are needed and he economy is complex and such other propaganda.


Here you go, i did not want to make a profile so i went this route. On the webpage under Tools click "Zoom" then under the new image that pop ups up click view raw image. MS Paint instructions:









Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Epherion 

Image size: 1599 by 1378 pixels?


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

RobynC said:


> @_Epherion_
> 
> Image size: 1599 by 1378 pixels?


Which one are you clicking on?
One is MS pain instruction to get a larger resolution from the tinypic website, the actual pic is the link.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I went to the website, then clicked on downloading Raw image. It came out to 1599 by 1378 pixels. You'd figure it would be larger considering the amount of stuff displayed.


----------



## Aether (Apr 27, 2010)

RobynC said:


> I thought mass distorted the fabric of space, not energy beams


Photons have energy/relativistic mass.

Does Light Bend Space? - JREF Forum


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Aether

I thought photons were massless...


----------



## Aether (Apr 27, 2010)

RobynC said:


> @_Aether_
> 
> I thought photons were massless...


They are. They still have energy and momentum though which is enough according to general relativity to alter the space-time curvature.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Aether

I thought no mass, no momentum...


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

RobynC said:


> I went to the website, then clicked on downloading Raw image. It came out to 1599 by 1378 pixels. You'd figure it would be larger considering the amount of stuff displayed.


The native image is significantly larger. That was the max resolution i was allowed by the site.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Then send the image to [email protected]


----------



## Aether (Apr 27, 2010)

RobynC said:


> @_Aether_
> 
> I thought no mass, no momentum...


Under newtonian laws you'd be right, this should help clear things up:

Q: How can photons have energy and momentum, but no mass? | Ask a Mathematician / Ask a Physicist


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Aether unless I read that wrong it said that light has no mass and cannot be stationary...


----------

